# weight of new kids ??/



## karmouth (Dec 1, 2008)

I was just wondering what is the average weight of new born boer's. My doe's are percentage ,and I have weight the babies on a tape and I know that is not very accurate,but they are between 10 -13 lbs on the tape. They have always been twins.I dont know anyone else to compare them with. 
Karen


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

boers on average weigh.. between 6 to 10 lbs ....

but there are some that have weighed more and less.....


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

10-13 lb is good! Now if you get trips that birthweight is going to be less of course. 
We've had them here anywhere from 4 1/2 to 8 (trips) and the smaller ones grow just as well as the bigger ones! Sometimes it takes them a little longer tho.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Mine average about 3.5kg for singles, twins and triplets  

Smallest I have had survive was 1kg, but he needed a lot of work.


----------



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

I weigh my kids with a sling and an inexpensive digital hanging scale. I had 7 born a couple of weeks ago and they were as follows
triplets 7.2, 6.4 and 5.7lbs
twins 8.2 and 6.1
a single 11.3lbs and another 
single 10.2lbs
all boers 
I have one doe that has a single every time and it always weighs over 10lbs. Her biggest was 14lbs and her smallest was 11lbs so they do vary but I would say between 5+lbs and 11+lbs is average.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow...it really depends on the doe. Weh have had very tiny ones and some rather large ones...we have never lost one though. I will see what we get this year.


----------

